# Case 580L series 2 4x4 Backhoe $17000 END OF SEASON DEALS



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Used case backhoe. 4100hrs. $17000 
Everything works great, never used for heavy construction. There is some rust on doors etc but fluids, filters always changed regularly and machine oil sprayed for the last 10 years. Perfect for snow work, yard work or a farm.

$17000 US firm. Machine located in Windsor Ontario, one mile outside of Detroit.


























Also boss box plow with bobcat quick attach hook ups, excellent shape $1500 US









And 2011 gmc z71 with boss plow 60K miles, excellent condition. $21 000 US


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Any pics of the controls for the backhoe?


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Let me know if anything else required. Thanks.

Really surprised no interest in truck. Will look at better places to list that as its very nice and from everything i have seen the price is smokin good.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Case 580L 4x4 Hoe reduced to $16k

z71 and plow reduced to $20K


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

*Ok last chance and I give up....*

*Case 580L 4x4 hoe under 4500hrs and cummins diesel $15K
I think thats a steal?? No?

2011 Z71 4x4 truck with boss plow and under 60k miles $18k

Boss 10' box $1400
*
If i cant get these low prices, will just sit till the fall and sell then. I know its off season but figured these prices might get someone moving.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Do you have different treads on the front tires of that backhoe?
Was the boss pusher for the backhoe or a skid?


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Those tires where on it in since we bought it. Work great but not like our other hoe. Think they are called R3 or something like that. 

Boss has bobcat quick attach

Note all prices are in US$ Thanks,


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Mr.Markus said:


> Do you have different treads on the front tires of that backhoe?
> Was the boss pusher for the backhoe or a skid?


Nice eye on the frt. tires !


----------



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

Are there any issues getting this across the border? Are there any extra fees?


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Truck is sold. 
Backhoe and boxplow can cross no issue, just need bill of sale. There is no duty, unsure about state sales tax on used stuff. 

Both are US made so no duty or restrictions.


----------

